# My 2017 Mad Scientist lab



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

It's always tough to find good help.. I warned the guys at the loading dock to be careful with the shipment, or who knows what would happen...


And at night:


The mad scientist lab equipment:

all worn out at the end of the night


Lots to expand on for next year.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks great! Man I would hate to store those barrels lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks great. I would almost be afraid to touch anything so I wouldn't get contaminated. Those lights on the barrels make it look even creepier


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, you’re not going to be able to get good help if you keep working them to death:jol:

I like the vintage look of the lab equipment.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice details, I like how your lighting brings the scenes to life.


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks all.
Two of the barrels stack into each other, so that saves a little space.

I'll post a daylight photo of the lab rig - it was fun to build, and making the switches work - if I can have an actor in a scene there it would be even better.

The lighting looks even better in person, the camera just can't capture it correctly - a lot of small home built led spotlights (12v / pvc holders) - adding more is so inexpensive it makes it a lot easier to be creative.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Enjoyable display ... the old style lab stuff is a nice touch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really cool! Wouldn't mind seeing some of the electrical equipment up close and any how to's.


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

Some more daytime shots:

The lab panel - bought the bottom panel at Apex (electronics salvage company) - the orange knobs were 3d printed - some of the indicators were 120v neon bulbs, which were fine as I was adding the edison lights on top (with a dimmer circut), so I was going to have 120v into the box. The panel meters did not have lights, so I added some warm white led strips at the bottom of them.
The upper panel I created myself - wood, brushed with silver paint - with some meters I got at swap meets.
The metal surrounding the Edison bulbs are platter spacers for internal hard drives - I was destroying some at work before e-wasting, and thought they would look cool stacked.

Off to the right is a box I made to hold some tubes - led at the bottom shining up to provide a glow (as the real glow on an old tube isn't THAT bright) - the holders are plumbing parts.

Along with our monster in a box, and the quarantine area I had a friend hanging out in occasionally giving a scare


----------

